# Update on Nellie



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

My baby is home  and £395 later (thank god for insurance) I still have no idea what is wrong with her! Thankfully it isn't anything bad and the vets have given her some more anti-biotics and anti-inflammatories just in case of any infection they can't see. I have to take her back next week for a check up. Just wish I knew what was making her choke. Maybe she is allergic to water?? x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well thank goodness she's home and thank goodness it's not serious and like you say thank goodness for insurance! 
Hopefully that's put your mind a little it more at ease Claire?
Even though you still don't have any answers? 
I'd stick to saying _*uoy sselb*_ every time she does it!  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad she is back home. It must be frustrating not to have been given a diagnosis, lets hope the anti-biotics will do the trick. Is her water bowl on the floor? I know using a raised bowl helped alot when my dog had throat problems, just a thought you could try it? Hopefully just one of those things that will disappear. Extra poo cuddles tonight after your stressful day.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad she is home. I am not sure if I mentioned this last time or not but our last dog Daisy, who was a beagle, did this ALL the time. We thought maybe she just drank too fast or was breathing in while drinking. In fact my hubby just mentioned it the other day "remember the choking noise Daisy use to make when drinking, don't miss that" (OK not a nice thing to say but...)
Anyway they never found anything wrong with her either.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad that Nellie is ok!! I know how you feel. When we took Molly it cost a lot and no "concrete" diagnosis! Very frustrating. Did they do x-rays??? Maybe it's just the way she swallows?? Glad it's nothing serious


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

arlo said:


> So glad she is back home. It must be frustrating not to have been given a diagnosis, lets hope the anti-biotics will do the trick. Is her water bowl on the floor? I know using a raised bowl helped alot when my dog had throat problems, just a thought you could try it? Hopefully just one of those things that will disappear. Extra poo cuddles tonight after your stressful day.


Yep the vet mentioned about raising her water bowl on our last visit but hasn't really made a difference. Hopefully it will be something she just grows out of and knowing it isn't anything serious making her do it is such a relief!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> So glad that Nellie is ok!! I know how you feel. When we took Molly it cost a lot and no "concrete" diagnosis! Very frustrating. Did they do x-rays??? Maybe it's just the way she swallows?? Glad it's nothing serious


Thank you. They did a couple of x-rays and put a camera down her throat so feel they had a good look. How has Molly been since her big scare?!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am glad she is home. I am not sure if I mentioned this last time or not but our last dog Daisy, who was a beagle, did this ALL the time. We thought maybe she just drank too fast or was breathing in while drinking. In fact my hubby just mentioned it the other day "remember the choking noise Daisy use to make when drinking, don't miss that" (OK not a nice thing to say but...)
> Anyway they never found anything wrong with her either.


Oh, no you didn't say. How strange that they couldn't find anything wrong with Daisy either...maybe Nellie is just drinking too fast. As long as there isn't anything wrong with her I think I can get use to her choking each time


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'd stick to saying _*uoy sselb*_ every time she does it!  x


Haha I used to love speaking backwards when I was younger! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Thank you. They did a couple of x-rays and put a camera down her throat so feel they had a good look. How has Molly been since her big scare?!!


Well sounds like they did a good check. If she had a blockage it would have shown up! Molly is. Completely normal so far ( fingers crossed!). So glad they are both ok!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Oh, no you didn't say. How strange that they couldn't find anything wrong with Daisy either...maybe Nellie is just drinking too fast. As long as there isn't anything wrong with her I think I can get use to her choking each time


It was a very scary noise when you hear it for the first time. Sometimes she would drink when people were over and they would say OMG daisy is choking and we would let them know it's ok she does that all the time. 
She also ate really fast but that was never an issue.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So bizarre that this has just triggered a memory of Rufus doing the same thing! It lasted a short while, maybe a month. Whenever he drank he'd seize like a snorting backwards choking hiccup, maybe five to seven times. Then he'd stop and continue as though nothing had happened. I googled it and learned it was a reverse sneezing. It must have been like childbirth, so stressful I totally repressed the memory.


----------

